# 180L planted jungle tank



## sauk1 (8 May 2014)

Hi

New here and a newbie in the hobby. I have an 8 months old tank that has become somewhat of a jungle. I am clueless to what I should do, lacking inspiration. As you can understand I am not a huge fan of dutch style  Any advice is very welcome!


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 May 2014)

Looks great as is...just keep doing whatever it is you're doing But if you're looking to change this may help, 1st of 3..http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/aquascaping-basics-part-one.199/ And if you're looking for inspiration try this for starters http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ada-aquascaping-video.32941/ Then peruse the forum it's inspiration personified


----------



## sauk1 (8 May 2014)

Hi Troi,

Thanks for the positive feedback. I am already following and reading the links!


----------

